

Guy Steele: Why Object-Oriented Languages Need Tail Calls - mbrubeck
http://projectfortress.sun.com/Projects/Community/blog/ObjectOrientedTailRecursion

======
owinebarger
Just how many decades does it take for a fundamental property of compiler
implementation like "a proper tail call = goto + arguments" take to permeate
conventional wisdom?

It's not like he's saying you need first class continuations - those can
really add overhead to your computation. Properly implementing tail calls is a
total win. If you need debugging help, add some keywords for it, but don't
hair up your most convenient syntax for control transfer with unnecessary
administrative overhead.

